# Sooner



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

friday; cold & windy
open was a double
heard it was good test 
but cross wind helped the dogs
first series over
sorry thats all I know
D


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> but cross wind helped the dogs
> D



That hippy never pays attention to the wind.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Looking For Updates! My Training Parteners Have Dog #1 In Both The All Age Events, And I'm Sure Curious As To How It's Going! Hope It's Better Weather Than We Have In Northern Minnesota!

Den


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

open: 50 dogback from 1st.
2nd & 3rd series run concurrently
both very difficult
water was long entry with a point
13 back to 4th tomorrow
called back: 3, 7, 13, 15, 22, 23, 27, 28, 30, 48, 60, 66, 69
22 starts
D


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks D. Cool avatar,too.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Anybody have any more detail on how the test were set up and where at on the ranch. I hunt and train all around there in the winter.

tt


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

partial Open results

1st FC-AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine O/ Judy Aycock H/ Danny Farmer
2nd AFC CR Wolf Creek's Skeeter O/ Robby Bickley H/ Danny Farmer
3rd FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman O/ Mark Rosenblum H/ Danny Farmer

the 2nd completed Skeeter's FC

Kweezy's baby Vinwood's Over The Limit O/ Danny Martin H/ Danny Farmer won the Derby


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

EdA said:


> partial Open results
> 
> 1st FC-AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine O/ Judy Aycock H/ Danny Farmer
> 2nd AFC CR Wolf Creek's Skeeter O/ Robby Bickley H/ Danny Farmer
> ...


Way to go team Vinwood!!!!!!!! Katie G


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Team Bickley and Vinwood!

Aaron


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> That hippy never pays attention to the wind.[/quote
> 
> Go take a nap spud, thats your forte.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Great weekend Team Vinwood..............


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Great Big Huge Congratulations To Robby And Skeeter!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Sharon Geirman and Dolly took 4th in the open.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Go take a nap spud, thats your forte.



Naps are good for you...dont worry this fall Aaron and I will get you started into the wind with the dogs...we will be back at the truck waiting for you with the wind to our backs.

We will even tie a piece of yarn to your gun barrel so you can keep track of the wind as you walk. 



AND the name is Tater...not Spud tard


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Naps are good for you...dont worry this fall Aaron and I will get you started into the wind with the dogs...we will be back at the truck waiting for you with the wind to our backs.
> 
> We will even tie a piece of yarn to your gun barrel so you can keep track of the wind as you walk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> partial Open results
> 
> 1st FC-AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine O/ Judy Aycock H/ Danny Farmer
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo! Raven is proud of her mom and brother & sister!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Dolly and Sharon from Chili. 

Also to Robby and Skeeter on the FC.


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Congrats to Rick Wedel and "Dude" for winning the Am. The win adds "AFC" to Dude's name, along with "FC" earlier this spring.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Tulsa Slim said:


> You will always be spud to me sweetheart. Im use to shooting a limit for you anyway.


You guys are so cute together. Makes my heart melt a little.

Melanie


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Well what about the rest of the results. Am? Other derby plancements?

tt


----------

